

PHP Weekly News - 4th July - inovica
http://www.phpweekly.com/archive/2013-07-04.html

======
rolikoff
I found this one really helpful, especially 'Amazon Beanstalk PHP Hosting &
Database Versioning for SaaS' article as I'm working in this field at the
moment. Thanks for the link and good work!

------
inovica
Just a quick one here - Hacker News was great in helping us 'shape' what we
do, but we are looking for more ideas about what people may wish to see. We're
getting a lot of requests for adding jobs in here, but was wondering what
people think

